# Fehlermeldung beim aktivieren einer Konfiguration



## HK09 (30 November 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte lokal am Laptop Beckhoff Module testen und habe dehalb einen Ethercat Koppler (mit weiteren IO Karten) direkt ans Notebook angeschlossen und für die Notebook interne Netzwerkkarte den TwinCAT EtherCat Treiber installiert. Habe also ein SPS Projekt erstellt und Variablen mit Adressen deklariert, diese im System Manager mit Eingängen auf einer Eingangskarte verknüpft um die minimal kofiguration herzustellen. Wenn ich jetzt die Konfiguration im System Manager aktivieren möchte startet er das System neu und versucht in den Run Modus zu gehen, vorher kommt allerdings die Fehlermeldung "TwinCat Systems! Init12/IO: Set State TComObj SAFEOP >> AdsWarning 1823" Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## ysh032 (30 November 2011)

Hallo,

Die Beschreibung des ADS-Fehlers 1823 ist "request is aborted". Es sieht aus, dass deines TwinCAT System Manager die Zielgeräte nicht finden kann.
Hast du deine I/O-Klemmen in System Manager richtig eingeladen? Ob die Seqeunz der in System Manager eingeladenen Klemmen  der Seqeunz der
an Buskoppler angefügten Klemmen entspricht?


----------



## HK09 (30 November 2011)

Was meinst du mit Sequenz? Die Reihenfolge der einzelnden Module?


----------



## ysh032 (1 Dezember 2011)

Die Reihenfolge der I/O Klemmen in Baumstruktur links TwinCAT muss sich der von rechts an Koppler angefügten Klemmen entsprechen. z.B. Die erste Klemme rechts dem Koppler ist EL3702, dann muss im TwinCAT nach Einladen des Kopplers aufschließend die EL3702 eingeladen werden.


----------



## HK09 (1 Dezember 2011)

Die Reihenfolge ist zwischen Realität und System Manager gleich.


----------



## ysh032 (2 Dezember 2011)

Wenn du den Icon Gerät (EtherCAT) rechts anklickst und Menüpunkt "Boxen scannen.." auswählst, werden die Klemme automatisch
in System Manager eingeladen?
Im welchen Zustand wurden deine I/O-Klemme nach der Fehleranmeldung gesetzt,"PREOP" oder "INIT"?


----------



## Simon_ (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab das gleiche Problem wie oben beschrieben (gleiches Verhalten, gleiche Fehlermeldung,...), die Boxen lassen sich automatisch laden. Der Zustand wird nach dem Fehler nicht angezeigt (Steuerung aus), wenn man dann in FreeRun Config Mode geht sind die Klemmen entsprechend auf Operational.


Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es irgendwie mit der kürzlich getätigten Installation von Lexware blabla in Kombination mit Microsoft Silverlight und .NET 4 zusammenhängen könnte. Ich hab schon ein paar Steuerungen mit TwinCat aufgesetzt und hatte noch nie so ein Problem. (Mit gleicher Hardware). Jetzt gehen nicht mal mehr meine alte Steuerungskonfigurationen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Idee hätte in welche Richtung ich noch was versuchen kann.


----------



## FrankVonWelt (8 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe solche Meldungen, wenn das Ethercat interface nicht richtig konfiguriert ist.
Dazu würde ich 2 Dinge im Systemmanager prüfen:

1. Ethercat device markieren -> reiter Adapter -> compatible devices:
unter installed and ready to use sollte der Netzwerkadapter deines PCs/Laptops auftauchen. -> diesen auswählen.

2. System Configuration aufklappen -> Route Settings -> Reiter Netid Management:
Hier muss man ggf Target und projekt netID anpassen.
d.h. konkret:

in der Liste unten Ethercat device markieren -> Change NetId klicken.

Wenn z.b. bei TargetNetId steht:  192.168.100.1.1.1.1
Muss die ID vom markierten device auf : 192.168.100.1.2.1.1 geaendert werden.
haken bei use relative NetIDs raus -> speichern .> neu aktivieren.

wenn du nun dein Ethercat device im IO bereich markierst und den reiter online aufklappst, solltest du alle angeschlossenen Boxen in den Status OP gehen sehen.
Dann ist alles gut 


Gruß

Frank

PS: so etwas passiert oftmals, wenn man selbe hardware an einen anderen PC anschliesst und das "alte" TSM file verwendet.


----------



## xxxMatzexxx (8 Februar 2012)

Hatte das Problem vor kurzen auch. habe die boxen gescannt und hat 4 geräte gefunden. dabei hatte ich nur 2 habe die 2 falschen gelöscht und schwups ging es^^


----------



## Simon_ (9 Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank Frank,

war genau mein Problem, jetzt läuft es wieder. Mir ging es so, dass meine Hardware am PC sich geändert hat (durch USB-Ethernet Adapter).

Gruß Simon


----------

